# sendmail and cyrus-imap - delivery problem



## mgp (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi,
I've setup sendmail to work with cyrus-imapd23
but I have a delivery issue
of course outgoing e-mail is OK
but incoming is not ... it was OK before I switched to the cyrus mailer

so if we assume my domain is yo.com
here's my imapd.conf

```
# grep -v "^#" /usr/local/etc/imapd.conf 
configdirectory: /var/imap
partition-default: /var/imap/spool
unixhierarchysep: yes
admins: cyrus admin@yo.com
sieveusehomedir: false
sievedir: /var/imap/sieve
sasl_pwcheck_method: auxprop
defaultdomain: yo.com
loginrealms: yo.com gg.com
```
and cyrus.conf

```
# grep -v "#" /usr/local/etc/cyrus.conf
START {
  recover       cmd="ctl_cyrusdb -r"
}
SERVICES {
  imap          cmd="imapd" listen="imap" prefork=0
  imaps         cmd="imapd -s" listen="imaps" prefork=0
  pop3          cmd="pop3d" listen="pop3" prefork=0
  pop3s         cmd="pop3d -s" listen="pop3s" prefork=0
  sieve         cmd="timsieved" listen="sieve" prefork=0
  lmtpunix      cmd="lmtpd" listen="/var/imap/socket/lmtp" prefork=0
}
EVENTS {
  checkpoint    cmd="ctl_cyrusdb -c" period=30
  delprune      cmd="cyr_expire -E 3" at=0400
  tlsprune      cmd="tls_prune" at=0400
}
```
and yo.com.mc assuming mu hostname is yo.com

```
VERSIONID(`$FreeBSD: src/etc/sendmail/freebsd.mc,v 1.34.2.3 2008/08/31 18:26:27 gshapiro Exp $')
OSTYPE(freebsd6)
DOMAIN(generic)
FEATURE(access_db, `hash -o -T<TMPF> /etc/mail/access')
FEATURE(blacklist_recipients)
FEATURE(local_lmtp)
FEATURE(mailertable, `hash -o /etc/mail/mailertable')
FEATURE(virtusertable, `hash -o /etc/mail/virtusertable')
DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Name=IPv4, Family=inet')
define(`confBIND_OPTS', `WorkAroundBrokenAAAA')
define(`confNO_RCPT_ACTION', `add-to-undisclosed')
define(`confPRIVACY_FLAGS', `authwarnings,noexpn,novrfy')
TRUST_AUTH_MECH(`GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 LOGIN')
define(`confAUTH_MECHANISMS', `GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 LOGIN')
define(`confLOCAL_MAILER', `cyrusv2')
MAILER(local)
MAILER(smtp)
MAILER(`cyrusv2')
```
my users and boxes

```
# sasldblistusers2
boo@yo.com: userPassword
cyrus@yo.com: userPassword
admin@yo.com: userPassword
```


```
# cyradm --user cyrus localhost
Password:
localhost> lm
user/boo@yo.com (\HasNoChildren)
```

having this configuration I can see the following in the maillog if someone in internet decides to send me an e-mail:

```
Mar 21 09:55:57 yo sm-mta[3426]: n2L9tvmO003426: from=<whoever@gmail.com>, size=1599, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<9cddded00903210255v1a8a4148yb5923d7547493b6a@mail.gmail.com>, proto=ESMTP, daemon=IPv4, relay=fg-out-1718.google.com [72.14.220.154]                                                                                                         
Mar 21 09:55:57 yo sm-mta[3465]: n2L9tvmO003426: to=<boo@yo.com>, delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=cyrusv2, pri=31599, relay=localhost, dsn=5.1.1, stat=User unknown 
Mar 21 09:55:57 yo sm-mta[3465]: n2L9tvmO003426: n2L9tvmO003465: DSN: User unknown
```

I suspect sendmail and cyrus have to somehow agree which socket they will use
there is a socket specified in cyrus.conf maybe I should somehow tell sendmail to use that too
...or may be sendmail and cyrus have to somehow agree on usernames...
cyrus knows about user/boo@yo.com
but does sendmail know about it ?
or it thinks it's just boo@yo.com

what do you think could be the problem ?

thank you.


----------



## mgp (Mar 21, 2009)

I've tried to add this

```
define(`CYRUS_LMTP_SOCKET',`/var/imap/socket/lmtp')
```
to yo.com.mc
but it made no difference
I even don't understand where the problem is
sendmail or cyrus
:\


----------

